# Recommend video editing software



## walterbyrd (Jan 23, 2015)

I am brand new to FreeBSD.

I think the following are supposed to run on FreeBSD.

Avidemux
Blender VSE
Cinelerra 
Kaltura (Web app)
Kdenlive
Kino
OpenShot Video Editor
Pitivi

Does anybody have any experience with any of those?


----------



## scottro (Jan 23, 2015)

Do you have experience with them?  If any of them are in ports, you should be able to install it and take it from there. 

Is the question whether they're available?  (That's easily found by installing psearch and searching for the name.) Or is your question, out of all of these, which is best to use, in which case, those with experience in one of them may be more helpful, though as each person is different, the best way to figure it out is to try each for yourself.  

Sorry I can't be more help with any of this, my (VERY limited) video editing is done with ffmpeg or HandBrakeCLI.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 23, 2015)

I used Avidemux to convert audio streams formats in mkv files for streaming but nothing more than that.

Used OpenShot once or twice years ago to edit videos from my camera. Tried Kino but liked OpenShot better.

That about all I can tell you...these all worked.


----------



## walterbyrd (Jan 24, 2015)

Does OpenShot work with FreeBSD? I thought OpenShot only worked with Linux?


----------



## roddierod (Jan 24, 2015)

Well there is a package for it... so I assume it works for someone other than me.  I'm no video editor, just used it once for adding simple transitions and such to home videos.


----------



## walterbyrd (Jan 24, 2015)

The latest version of OpenShot (1.4.3) installed easily, and looks like it will everything I might need to do, and more, for the foreseeable future. 

Thank you.


----------

